# First Engine Bay Clean, Corsa D



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, 

Recently signed up so still getting to grips with the site. But basically I've always wanted to do my engine bay but scared of the electrics getting wet and thus my engine no longer working.

Just wanting some advice on what has to be covered. sensors etc. 

if anyone has or has worked on a Corsa D 1.4 could you please give some advice thanks.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. 

I haven't detailed a Corsa engine personally but I have done many other engines. 
My mind of thought is that anything that looks like it might be damaged with water cover with cling film. I use a pressure washer on mine with caution and never had any issues, engines can manage more water Ingres than you think. 
Or you can just do it by hand with degreaser, brushes, apc and a watering can. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Spray with auto finesse verso @ 1:1, scrub the bits you can get to, hose off

Spray plastics and hoses with Dressle and go for a drive to let it dry

Sorted :lol:


----------



## AbbottVXR (Sep 18, 2015)

Cheers guys for the replies, having problems with tapatalk so couldn't see notifications, think for a safer option I'll go with watering can. 

I would use pressure wash but "scared" incase electrics get wet


----------

